# Gas cost and Uber



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

I reckon before the driverless cars hit the world we will see fuel cost rise considerably. With the renewed tech/real estate/finance boom gas is bound to bubble with everything else. Problem with these bubbles is that often incomes do not propel parallel to expenses. What if tomorrow gas was $10. Just like it went from $2 to $5, it can go from $5 to $10. Think of how easy it is to signup for uber. What if rideshare became more of a neccessity, even for the average work commute. Its sickening how many cars on the freeway are solo occupied. I think with the ease of operation of an app like Uber, we can see it becoming only more commonly used. And why not?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Larry B said:


> I reckon before the driverless cars hit the world we will see fuel cost rise considerably. With the renewed tech/real estate/finance boom gas is bound to bubble with everything else. Problem with these bubbles is that often incomes do not propel parallel to expenses. What if tomorrow gas was $10. Just like it went from $2 to $5, it can go from $5 to $10. Think of how easy it is to signup for uber. What if rideshare became more of a neccessity, even for the average work commute. Its sickening how many cars on the freeway are solo occupied. I think with the ease of operation of an app like Uber, we can see it becoming only more commonly used. And why not?


I totally agree Larry B. Our Petrol price is $6.00 per gallon. That's why I run my Black car on propane which is roughly $3.50 per gallon. You don't quite get as far per gallon.

Having a private car which you can drive into CBD precincts will be a privilege. In some cities already there are so called congestion taxes which provide car owners with motivation to leave their vehicles behind and take public transport. I see rideshare as one day becoming legitimate part of the public transport choices to the public. I believe Private carowners will be levied with onerous taxes if they do wish to enter cities or they can work off their obligation by doing ride share for nominated period of time per month.

Stupidly Uber has put Rideshare back by many new years by taking a confrontationalist attitude to existing public transport regulations. When all the public liability and driver screening issues are sorted then we will truly see how rideshare will become a mature player in the Transport market.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Larry B the prophet.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder how many times Larry B has been asked to be Jesus or Joe Smith at community plays and stage shows?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I wonder how many times Larry B has been asked to be Jesus or Joe Smith at community plays and stage shows?


Or Gandalf the grey.....


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Or the Keep On Truckin' guy


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

My dear friends, I am more of a Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

You need a little trim Larry - but yes! Garcia lives on, here!


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Larry Garcia!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

dark knight said:


> Larry Garcia!


Our very own LBG!


----------

